# Russian 91% Original



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

After a long wait my Russian 91% arrived.

This review will take place over a few days because I've learnt that you need a day or two of paying and using the equipment to appreciate the pro and the cons of a product.

Today it's just the unboxing and cleaning... and maybe later a first test...

The box is sealed with a hologram label that needs to be sliced open...



First look inside... Oooooo so pretty!



Sweet!



I ordered a spare tank just in case but it does come with two tanks... the brushed stainless steel one and an frosted acrylic one. It also came with a little manual, a little screw driver that is a flat and Phillips head and some kanthal and wick and plenty of spare screws and O rings.



It looked pretty clean but my mates on ecgissa tell me to always clean the devices first and I did. There was a little dirt on the threads but the rest of the device was spotless!



Initial impressions are that it's a really quality piece and about a gazillion times better than the cheap Kayfun Lite clone I tried sometime back... and so it should be... it cost $95 before shipping!

One issue I have right away and that is the little block on the deck on the right hand side with the hole through it... it's very loose and I'm not sure how to tighten it?


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

The positive block should be able to be tightened from the bottom centre pin - turn it upside down, the centre pin should be slotted for screw driver, hold positive block tight and tighten centre pin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (22/4/14)

You tighten it with this screw Rob. Yours look a bit loose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

johan said:


> The positive block should be able to be tightened from the bottom centre pin - turn it upside down, the centre pin should be slotted for screw driver, hold positive block tight and tighten centre pin.



@johan you are a life saver... there isn't a slot in the center pin and I fiddled with the pin a little and there was some tightness going on but I thought it was nuts that one would have to play with long nose pliers and then I remembered there was something else in the box that I had no idea what it was for and then the penny dropped!

It has a special tool to tighten the block! What a goose! 

OK I'm back on track! Thanks Boys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

Glad you got sorted, looks definitely much more pro than any of the clone pics I saw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (22/4/14)

That is gorgeous @Rob Fisher! I'm quite excited for the Russian/Magneto vs. Reo showdown.


----------



## TylerD (22/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> That is gorgeous @Rob Fisher! I'm quite excited for the Russian/Magneto vs. Reo showdown.


No showdown required.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (22/4/14)

Rob - You should have ordered this.

Looks interesting and easy



http://allforyummyvapor.com/SM Accessories/Coil Setup Tool for Kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Wow that thing is cool

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

it certainly aint cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> Rob - You should have ordered this.
> 
> Looks interesting and easy



What an awesome little invention! Now if I used wicking material I would order one today! Or if I could get my hands on some Ceramic Wick this could be an option! Nice find!


----------



## Tornalca (22/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> it certainly aint cheap.



It will be $2 from FT in a week

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

OK it's time to haul out the toolbox and make a micro coil for this bad boy! And I guess I will put it on the Magneto with a fresh battery! Stand by for report back of major cockup or OMG. 

I should be back in 15-20 minutes...


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

I need humour NOW Rob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

johan said:


> I need humour NOW Rob



Then we should have videoed me trying to do this! That would have been hysterical... I should not be allowed anywhere near sharp objects! Just for the record blood is gushing out of my finger where the kanthal wire sunk deep into the flesh!


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then we should have videoed me trying to do this! That would have been hysterical... I should not be allowed anywhere near sharp objects! Just for the record blood is gushing out of my finger where the kanthal wire sunk deep into the flesh!



Then I need to see a video how you put worms on a fish hook

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Right... as always I rushed and didn't take enough time because I'm all for instant gratification... doesn't always work when trying to be a master coil builder... but anyway... here is a shot of the 28g kanthal coil with 8 wraps.




It came out at 2,2 Ohms. Do I need more wraps for a lower reading?



Here she is with the Magneto giving it horns!



I have a feeling the wick is too short and maybe for this device it needs to be longer than for the REO? Advice?



Put some juice in and tucked it in and down... 



Now I need a mech mod that is brushed stainless! But it is a thing of beauty!



Selfie! Wow this is what I had hoped for with the Kayfun and never got!



OK I will wait for feedback and carry on vaping it for a while but need to slow down because I can feel a Silver coming on! Menthol Ice 12mg kick like a mule in this set-up... 

Not a leak in sight! This device is the real McCoy and works like it should! It vapes really well and after a little bit of playing with the airflow she is hitting the zone!

The TH is pretty heavy... I need to lessen that a little somehow and go for a little more vapour if I can.

I hate the bottom button and locking ring of the Magneto and all the other mech mods I've had but I guess I'll get used to that eventually.

I know... let me put it on the Sigelei 20W and try that! Stand by...

Now that looks about a million times cooler! 20W whoa... hold the bus...




Down to 12W... and now down to 8W... I think I'm having half a Silver here... let me take a breather and come back after a while...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

Nice going @Rob Fisher 

For a lower reading you need less wraps, else if you want to maintain more wraps then use 26g kanthal.

For less throat hit try pushing the coil down lower on the deck, but its must not touch the deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Nice going @Rob Fisher
> 
> For a lower reading you need less wraps, else if you want to maintain more wraps then use 26g kanthal.
> 
> For less throat hit try pushing the coil down lower on the deck, but its must not touch the deck.



Thanks @BhavZ!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

also that coil doesnt look aligned to the air hole.

try moving it right above the airhole, and like @BhavZ said, maybe a little lower to lessen the TH

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

Also the legs of the coil will affect the resistance, the shorter the legs the lower the resistance you will get.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> also that coil doesnt look aligned to the air hole.
> 
> try moving it right above the airhole, and like @BhavZ said, maybe a little lower to lessen the TH



Yip it isn't centered...  Will take my time with the next coil... thanks for the advice!


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it isn't centered...  Will take my time with the next coil... thanks for the advice!


no worries Oom

what gauge kanthal are you using?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> no worries Oom
> 
> what gauge kanthal are you using?



28g


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> no worries Oom
> 
> what gauge kanthal are you using?


just checked back now and saw u using 28g

what ohms are you aiming to get?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Riaz said:


> just checked back now and saw u using 28g
> 
> what ohms are you aiming to get?



I don't really know... but it appears that 1,4 to 1,8 would be optimum. Actually I have no idea what to aim for or why?

All I know is my 1,8 Ohm coil in my REO is damn near perfect for me.


----------



## Riaz (22/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't really know... but it appears that 1,4 to 1,8 would be optimum. Actually I have no idea what to aim for or why?
> 
> All I know is my 1,8 Ohm coil in my REO is damn near perfect for me.


check this chart out

this will help with the amount of wraps you need for the ohms you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

One of those legs are not properly tightened. That resistance is far too high for 8 wraps of 28g.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/4/14)

Matthee said:


> One of those legs are not properly tightened. That resistance is far too high for 8 wraps of 28g.


Was thinking the same thing should come in between 1.2 - 1.6 depending on ID

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (22/4/14)

@Rob Fisher, sorry to be nit-picking, but it looks like the positive block moved off it's place a bit when you tightened it. I think it may make it a bit easier to work with once it is straightened. Just loosen it a little bit, move the block into place and hold it there while tightening back up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (22/4/14)

so how badly does it kick the nautilus's heinie?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Thanks @Rex_Bael @Gazzacpt and @Matthee! I'll empty it and make some alternations this evening...

Rex I want nit picking... I need to work out all these issues!

Appreciate the feedback!

@denizenx it's not quite kicking the Nautilus's butt just yet but I think when I fix the issues it most certainly will kick all the commercial tanks ring pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

OK have redone the coil... the new one has shorter legs, is central right over the hole and the block has been tightened (Not crazy about the design of this part I have to say) and put straight... the coil now comes out at 1,1 Ohms and the vape is way better than it was and is warm and rich but the throat hit is still a bit on the heavy side but way better! The vapour production is now on track as well. Edit: the heavy throat hit has dissipated a bit and the vape after 10 minutes with it has improved to a point were it is pretty close to where I want it to be!

It will be interesting to get a coil and wick done by a pro...

OK I have to agree that the RBA devices once set up properly do beat the commercial coils hands down... yes they are a pain to recoil and do the wick and fill etc but the end result is most certainly a superior vape.

But I don't know if it's just my imagination but my REO still beats them all... I'm not sure why because the setup is similar? My REO vape is just that much smoother and the flavour is just perfect.

But if you want a decent RBA that doesn't leak at all and I mean nothing... zippo... not a sausage... then an Original Russian 91% should be on your shopping list. Yes it was expensive but way better value for money in the long run for sure! I just wish I had bought this in the first place and not had that disaster with the clone Kayfun Lite Plus which kept me from RBA's too long!

I now have an RBA that I can take out with me! The Russian rocks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

denizenx said:


> so how badly does it kick the nautilus's heinie?



I now admit in public... it is pretty good @denizenx and it does indeed beat the Nautilus for pure flavour which is what I'm after... with my REO and Russian I may have bought my last normal atomiser... well except for the ones I will buy just to test and play with!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/4/14)

Lovely piece of equipment @Rob Fisher ... I love my Russian even though it's a clone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Haha rob that was brilliant. I think we going to have to bring these Russians in they look the business. And will suite my 20w oh so well, super jelous rob. nice review as always too. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Haha rob that was brilliant. I think we going to have to bring these Russians in they look the business. And will suite my 20w oh so well, super jelous rob. nice review as always too.



You need to Giz! And I have to say it looks absolutely PERFECT on the Sigelei 20W! They were made for each other! The Nautilus is pretty unhappy about being ripped off the 20W and put onto the SVD.


----------



## Silver (22/4/14)

Wow Rob, what an adventure. 
Set up with a good vape within one day. That is good going. Takes many people longer than that. 

I really appreciate the trouble you go to in order to share the experience with the usual dose of Rob Fisher humour. So entertaining and interesting. 

On another note Rob, just wondering, if you vape your REO at 1.8 ohms, that's really not a lot of power at all. Less than 10 watts. Have you tried the REO with a coil at 1.1 ohms like your second one on the Russian?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/4/14)

The Reo still should be the better vape in terms of flavour because its a dripper, the big thing about kayfun/russian is the its tank ability and still does an amazing vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Silver said:


> On another note Rob, just wondering, if you vape your REO at 1.8 ohms, that's really not a lot of power at all. Less than 10 watts. Have you tried the REO with a coil at 1.1 ohms like your second one on the Russian?



Hi Ho! Missed you today... you been busy I guess! I haven't tried it yet... just so happy with the current coil I don't want to mess with perfection... I need another REO to experiment with!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (22/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> But I don't know if it's just my imagination but my REO still beats them all... I'm not sure why because the setup is similar? My REO vape is just that much smoother and the flavour is just perfect.



Beautifully put. That does it, I'm officially an aspiring Reonaut

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Beautifully put. That does it, I'm officially an aspiring Reonaut



Then check my new posting in the REO forum!


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Beautifully put. That does it, I'm officially an aspiring Reonaut


Have you chosen a colour yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (22/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Have you chosen a colour yet?



Hahaha! There's about 5 or 6 variants that really appeal to me. "Black wrinkle metallic blue" and "Olive drab" are high on the list.

I shall save up and let ya'll know wassap

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

The coil and wick has settled very nicely and the vape is awesome! Was a great buy! Tank empty and about to be refilled now! I'm a happy camper!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

thanks for the awesome review @Rob Fisher 

i can only but imagine the difference between the clone and original

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

It's now the end of day 2 with the Russian 91 and I have to say this has been one of the best purchases I have made since I started vaping.. not only does it look really good but it vapes like a dream and there is simply nothing I don't like about it... it has performed flawlessly since I got the coil right. It now lives permanently on the Sigelei 20W and looks like it was made for it. I simply have to give it a 10 out of 10 rating. If you can afford a Russian 91% Original then buy yourself one. All my other tanks are sitting on the sidelines not being used right now... it's only the REO and the Russian seeing any action.

I would like to say more about the Russian but other than it's a perfect device in every way I don't know what more can be said! 

I  my Original Russian 91%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's now the end of day 2 with the Russian 91 and I have to say this has been one of the best purchases I have made since I started vaping.. not only does it look really good but it vapes like a dream and there is simply nothing I don't like about it... it has performed flawlessly since I got the coil right. It now lives permanently on the Sigelei 20W and looks like it was made for it. I simply have to give it a 10 out of 10 rating. If you can afford a Russian 91% Original then buy yourself one. All my other tanks are sitting on the sidelines not being used right now... it's only the REO and the Russian seeing any action.
> 
> I would like to say more about the Russian but other than it's a perfect device in every way I don't know what more can be said!
> 
> I  my Original Russian 91%


Damn, there goes the auction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's now the end of day 2 with the Russian 91 and I have to say this has been one of the best purchases I have made since I started vaping.. not only does it look really good but it vapes like a dream and there is simply nothing I don't like about it... it has performed flawlessly since I got the coil right. It now lives permanently on the Sigelei 20W and looks like it was made for it. I simply have to give it a 10 out of 10 rating. If you can afford a Russian 91% Original then buy yourself one. All my other tanks are sitting on the sidelines not being used right now... it's only the REO and the Russian seeing any action.
> 
> I would like to say more about the Russian but other than it's a perfect device in every way I don't know what more can be said!
> 
> I  my Original Russian 91%


 
that's nice, but I want an original Kayfun  The original, original

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/4/14)

the russian kicks the kayfuns ass. I owned both originals if I had to choose between the 2 again I would take the russian with out thinking twice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> the russian kicks the kayfuns ass. I owned both originals if I had to choose between the 2 again I would take the russian with out thinking twice



Thanks for that! You just saved me some bucks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for that! You just saved me some bucks!



 Just in case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

Very interesting video
Interesting to see the really small subtle differences. 

So he says get the Russian 91% if you run it on a regulated mod and the Kayfun if you are on a mech. Seems to me that both work extremely well

But the main thing here is that these are both "originals". Well, the Kayfun is the original and the Russian is the high quality "original" copy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Damn, there goes the auction.



i was also keen to see how that would pan out LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

I was preparing my vape stuff for a day on the dam tomorrow and was checking my Nautilus's to see which ones had Menthol Ice in them to take with... I have totally screwed myself now with having used nothing but the REO and Russian for the last few days... the Nautilus's seem broken now! 

It's just as well I have another REO and Russian heading for SA shores as we speak. It appears that my days of using commercial coils and tanks are now over... I have to say I'm a little sad. 

Oh well it was fun and we can use them as testers for new juices and for stinkies to try!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was preparing my vape stuff for a day on the dam tomorrow and was checking my Nautilus's to see which ones had Menthol Ice in them to take with... I have totally screwed myself now with having used nothing but the REO and Russian for the last few days... the Nautilus's seem broken now!
> 
> It's just as well I have another REO and Russian heading for SA shores as we speak. It appears that my days of using commercial coils and tanks are now over... I have to say I'm a little sad.
> 
> Oh well it was fun and we can use them as testers for new juices and for stinkies to try!



There is still a lot to be said for the Nautilus. I have used my exclusively over the past two days, with the Reo sleeping


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Oh! I smell a Coil Master in the not so distant future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

Wow Rob - never thought I would hear that from you - a potentially retired Nautilus! Incredible...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

devdev said:


> There is still a lot to be said for the Nautilus. I have used my exclusively over the past two days, with the Reo sleeping



Yip I guess so... but honestly there isn't much of a comparison between the Russian and the Nautilus... I have them side by side here and am trying them both and the Nautilus feels muted in comparison. Maybe I should change the coil on the Nautilus...

I won't get rid of them just yet but I can't believe the difference between the two... I will get a new coil and make sure it's the 12mg normal Menthol Ice in it because it may well be a lower nic and higher VG that is making it so different.

But tomorrow the Russian is going fishing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Silver said:


> Wow Rob - never thought I would hear that from you - a potentially retired Nautilus! Incredible...



I just realised it may well be the anti-headache concoction in the Nautilus so to be fair I'll clean her out after fishing tomorrow and give her a fair shake because even I don't believe the difference!


----------



## devdev (24/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I guess so... but honestly there isn't much of a comparison between the Russian and the Nautilus... I have them side by side here and am trying them both and the Nautilus feels muted in comparison. Maybe I should change the coil on the Nautilus...
> 
> I won't get rid of them just yet but I can't believe the difference between the two... I will get a new coil and make sure it's the 12mg normal Menthol Ice in it because it may well be a lower nic and higher VG that is making it so different.
> 
> But tomorrow the Russian is going fishing...



I hope Olga or Svetlana or whatever you call your Russian doesn't have leaking issues during her fishing excursion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

devdev said:


> I hope Olga or Svetlana or whatever you call your Russian doesn't have leaking issues during her fishing excursion



I like the name Olga for her... Actually that is gonna be a good test because the REO and Nautilus both lost juice on the last outing!


----------



## Silver (24/4/14)

Take a backup Rob

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

Silver said:


> Take a backup Rob



Roger that Hi Ho... Zmax with Nautilus going with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was preparing my vape stuff for a day on the dam tomorrow and was checking my Nautilus's to see which ones had Menthol Ice in them to take with... I have totally screwed myself now with having used nothing but the REO and Russian for the last few days... the Nautilus's seem broken now!
> 
> It's just as well I have another REO and Russian heading for SA shores as we speak. It appears that my days of using commercial coils and tanks are now over... I have to say I'm a little sad.
> 
> Oh well it was fun and we can use them as testers for new juices and for stinkies to try!



we did warn you about this


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Riaz said:


> we did warn you about this



You did indeed but I didn't believe any of you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Had a bit of an issue today and I'm not sure why? I took the Russian and a Nautilus fishing today and towards the end of the day's fishing the Russian started to taste burnt? I then picked up the Nautilus and that too tasted burnt? It wasn't that hot out on the water today so it wasn't a heat issue... Got home and changed the wick of the Russian and happiness again... I never touched the Nautilus and now it also tastes fine? Was my tongue just out of order?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Had a bit of an issue today and I'm not sure why? I took the Russian and a Nautilus fishing today and towards the end of the day's fishing the Russian started to taste burnt? I then picked up the Nautilus and that too tasted burnt? It wasn't that hot out on the water today so it wasn't a heat issue... Got home and changed the wick of the Russian and happiness again... I never touched the Nautilus and now it also tastes fine? Was my tongue just out of order?


Fish contaminated.....


----------



## Alex (26/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Had a bit of an issue today and I'm not sure why? I took the Russian and a Nautilus fishing today and towards the end of the day's fishing the Russian started to taste burnt? I then picked up the Nautilus and that too tasted burnt? It wasn't that hot out on the water today so it wasn't a heat issue... Got home and changed the wick of the Russian and happiness again... I never touched the Nautilus and now it also tastes fine? Was my tongue just out of order?



For my tastebuds at least, juices can have different tastes at various times of the day, and various locations, this also applies to the TH. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

Alex said:


> For my tastebuds at least, juices can have different tastes at various times of the day, and various locations, this also applies to the TH. I'm not sure why.


That is so true. I find that vaping in the car the hit is less than otherwise, weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

Matthee said:


> That is so true. I find that vaping in the car the hit is less than otherwise, weird.


I think it all boils down to environment and frame of mind when vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Fish contaminated.....



Wasn't that... the fish we caught yesterday were so small they would have fitted through the airhole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I think it all boils down to environment and frame of mind when vaping



I think it was the wick packed too tightly... but that's just a guess.


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Alex said:


> For my tastebuds at least, juices can have different tastes at various times of the day, and various locations, this also applies to the TH. I'm not sure why.



You are right @Alex - I have noticed that too



Matthee said:


> That is so true. I find that vaping in the car the hit is less than otherwise, weird.



Me too



BhavZ said:


> I think it all boils down to environment and frame of mind when vaping



I think you are spot on @BhavZ 

My observation is that when I am indoors in a quiet place (typically at my computer desk), the vape is the most intense. When I go outside and its a bit noisy and windy, the vape is less intense and slightly less pleasurable. 

For me it has something to do with hearing the atomiser when it fires and being able to concentrate on the vape. As @BhavZ says, "frame of mind". 

That's why I think for mindless vaping while doing something else, the recoiled mPT2 is fine for me - Its just a smooth flavoured nicotine supplier. But when I want a "hit" I need to focus, pick up the dripper, start the engines and focus on the vape...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

The Russian 91 has been renamed Maria! It's too beautiful to be called Olga... so she has been named after this hot Russian!

Reactions: Like 6


----------

